# lift blocks/reverse shackels/add a leaf



## robH (Feb 8, 2002)

couple of questions today...

1. what would give the best lift for the least cost. lift blocks/reverse shackels/add a leaf

2. why cant lift blocks be added to front leaf springs, like the back leaf springs?

http://www.coloradok5.com/reviewpics/ordaddaleafinstalled2.jpg

looks like it wouldnt matter...

3. anyone ever made any lift blocks?

http://www.industryfigure.com/berkeley/Jeep/lift/liftblocks.jpg

looks simple enough to make


----------



## 85w/350 (Sep 15, 2000)

Its just unsafe to run lift blocks in the front. The front end pulls and has alot more stress on it due to steering etc. If the front end were to buck enough it could fall from the blocks and that can be a catastrophy in many cases. 

Secondly I have heard of people making lift blocks, but once again I will leave that job to fabricators for safety reasons.

As far as lift...not too sure I haven't lifted mine yet nor looked into it extensively


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

lift blocks definately cheapest to do in the rear.....add a leaves will only get you a few inches tops and reversing the shackles is'nt something you can do to gain lift on a chevy , to the best of my knowledge

front lift depending on how much and what year can be had cheaply or be very expensive


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

The lift blocks in the front acting as a lever: it creates much more force because the front end carried the brunt of the work when it comes to braking, and all of the steering. The back end it's not as much of a problem, with less braking force and little force caused by acceleration. If axle wrap is already a problem in the back though, blocks can make it a lot worse. As for lifting in the front, springs are about your only option, which isn't a very expensive one on our trucks. You should be able to get a 4" lift, with front springs, a steering arm, rear blocks, and shocks for around 400 bucks which is a steal, considering it would be well over a grand if you were running an 88- up truck with IFS. Hope that helps. 

Marcus


----------

